# Favorite series - romance or mystery? (Updated with more info)



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I leave soon for a business trip that includes a 10hr international flight... As this will be my first flight with my K2 I'd like to find a series to read on the trip as I really enjoy continuation books and well I'll have plenty of time  

For recreational reading I lean towards romance or mysteries. Suggestions are needed  

--> updated to add favorite authors:

Thanks for the suggestions so far! For this trip I'm also looking for "light" or "fluffy" reading material as well to keep my spirts up. So any easy romance reads would be great too! I want to really load up my K2 to ease the trip - unfortunately I do not fly well so light reads to keep my mind entertained and up beat would be helpful! - Favorite for this type at the moment - Nora Roberts - wedding series  

I thought it might help to include some of my favorite authors:

Nora Roberts
JD Robb
Fern Michaels 
Susan Mallery
Julia Quinn
Suzanne Enoch
Charlaine Harris
Stephanie Laurens
JK Rowling - please please please release HP for Kindle


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

I am trying this link for Fern Michaels - The Sisterhood Series. Fantastic books!
Hide and Seek (Fern Michaels Sisterhood Series)









http://www.amazon.com/Hide-Seek-Sisterhood-Rules-ebook/dp/B0011BLQYG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264215849&sr=1-5


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Bundle Set of the "Virgin River" series by Robyn Carr.  I got right into them.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love this series:











Also, this one:


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

Cholista, I just ordered the bundle Virgin River books 1-4, but now I am concerned that they will not be full length books.  In looking at book #5, 320 pages, the price is $5.04.  So, I am wondering, $9.99 for 4 bundled compared to $20 for for 4 individually  Why??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you read the J.D. Robb In Death series? There's about 30 books in the series. Robb is actually a pen name for Nora Roberts. There's romance and murder mysteries in it. Eve is a cop and it's set in the future. It's one of my favorite series.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, I went back and read your previous posts and answered my own question. Glad you love In Death <sigh...Roarke>

Anyway, have you read Outlander? Another series also one of my favorites. It doesn't quite fall into any one particular genre. Historical romance, time travel... Great series.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

Darn, twice this happened.  I think I have to give up on KindleBoards response mode.  Sorry.  I had just finished an entire compilation in response to the original question, along with links, and as another answer was coming in while I was trying to post this - all information was lost.

So, I won't try it again.  Will just say:  Debbie Macomber - Cedar Cove Series; and she also has a Blossom Street Series bundle.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I love this series:


I love this series. The lastest is up for preorder in traditional book format only. I'm hoping they don't delay the Kindle version. It's a fun read and unlike any other detective stories I have read.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't worry about the Virgin River Series bundle. All the books are complete.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rie, Amazon. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001R4GNC2?
deb


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks



drenee said:


> Rie, Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001R4GNC2?
> deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Chloe said:


> Darn, twice this happened. I think I have to give up on KindleBoards response mode. Sorry. I had just finished an entire compilation in response to the original question, along with links, and as another answer was coming in while I was trying to post this - all information was lost.


Chloe, if someone else replies while you are working on yours, it's not lost. You just have to confirm again that you want to post it.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

How about the Ilona Andrews series--I just checked for someone else and all 3 are on Kindle. It's urban fantasy--very fast-paced, fun and there's a threat of romance throughout.

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Bites-Kate-Daniels-ebook/dp/B000SEH16E/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264260872&sr=1-6

Good stuff! -- The heroine solves a mystery (or two) in each book!

Maria


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Chloe said:


> Darn, twice this happened. I think I have to give up on KindleBoards response mode. Sorry. I had just finished an entire compilation in response to the original question, along with links, and as another answer was coming in while I was trying to post this - all information was lost.
> 
> So, I won't try it again. Will just say: Debbie Macomber - Cedar Cove Series; and she also has a Blossom Street Series bundle.


Also, if you go into your Profile, Look and Layout Preferences, and put a mark into Don't warn on new replies made while posting. That should take care of your situation.
Sorry to thread jack. 
deb


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Agatha Raisin Series, by MC Beaton.  I've read all the books, so I need a new series.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Anyway, have you read Outlander? Another series also one of my favorites. It doesn't quite fall into any one particular genre. Historical romance, time travel... Great series.


There's also some mystery in Outlander.


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

I also recommend the Number 1 Ladies Detective Agency books.  I have them all on audio and my son and I listen to them every night.  

What about Janet Evanovitch's Stephanie Plum series.  Those are a hoot!

I'm also a big fan of Harlen Coben's Myron Bolitar series of books.

I know I'm butchering names here, but it's still early in the morning.  Sorry!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

If you like supernatural/fantasy type books, Karen Marie Moning's Fever series is fantastic. I also like her Highlander series, but not quite as much as the fever series.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

karij123 said:


> I also recommend the Number 1 Ladies Detective Agency books. I have them all on audio and my son and I listen to them every night.
> 
> What about Janet Evanovitch's Stephanie Plum series. Those are a hoot!
> 
> ...


I forgot about Myron Bolitar -- he's the best! I love that series. All the Harlen Coben ones are good. There's also a great Lawrence Block series about a burglar; the first is the Burglar who Thought He Was Bogart. There's a lot of humor in these, too.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

The Nora Roberts Chesapeake Blue Saga total of 4 books


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Deanna Raybourn's Lady Julia Grey series combines mystery with romance. It's one of the best series I've discovered since I got my Kindle. The 3 book bundle is available for $9.99. http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Julia-Grey-Bundle-ebook/dp/B001VLXMB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264273299&sr=1-1

N


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Deanna Raybourn's Lady Julia Grey series combines mystery with romance. It's one of the best series I've discovered since I got my Kindle. The 3 book bundle is available for $9.99. http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Julia-Grey-Bundle-ebook/dp/B001VLXMB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264273299&sr=1-1
> 
> N


When I saw the original question, this is the same response I was going to give. Excellent series, romance/mystery combined and I think a new one is due out the first half of this year.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Don't worry about the Virgin River Series bundle. All the books are complete.


Thank You!!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you for your response!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

drenee said:


> Also, if you go into your Profile, Look and Layout Preferences, and put a mark into Don't warn on new replies made while posting. That should take care of your situation.
> Sorry to thread jack.
> deb


Thank you, Deb. I just went into profile as you suggested.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Outlander


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

marianner said:


> There's also some mystery in Outlander.


This seems to be an often suggested book... I just checked Amazon and it's $7.19 per book in the series... Worth is


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I am going to go all crazy with you and list my favorites, many of them (most? LOL) are paranormal.... some more romance than others.

1. Kelly Armstrong ~ Nadia Stafford (crime/mystery - 2 books)

2. Kelly Armstrong ~ Women of the Otherworld (paranormal/mystery - 10 books i think? the first 2 are GREAT!)

3. Jeaniene Frost ~ Night Huntress series (Paranormal romance/urban fantasy 4 books)

4. Kim Harrison ~ The Hollows series (paranormal/urban fantasy 7 books)

5. Vicki Pettersson ~ Signs of the Zodiac (urban fantasy 4 books)

6. Karen Marie Moning ~ Fever series (4 books urban fantasy - big cliffhangers!)

7. Richelle Mead ~ Georgia Kincaid (4 books, paranormal romance/urban fantasy)

8. Richelle Mead ~ Dark Swan series (2 books, paranormal romance/urban fantasy)

9. Moira Rogers ~ Southern Arcana series (2 books, paranormal romance, awesome series!)

10. Ilona Andrews - Kate Daniels series (3 books, urban fantasy)

11. Patricia Briggs ~ Mercy Thompson series (4 books, paranormal romance/urban fantasy)

12. Jim Butcher ~ The Dresden Files (11 books, urban fantasy - if you like HP you may love these! I do!)

13. Rachel Caine ~ Weather Wardens (paranormal romance/urban fantasy, 8 books i think?)

14. Rachel Vincent ~ Shifters series (paranormal romance/urban fantasy, 4 books)

15. J.R. WArd ~ Black Dagger Brotherhood (7 books, paranormal romance)


I have a really hard time picking a favorite LMAO I have more I could have posted but I went overboard as it is


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

kindlevixen said:


> I am going to go all crazy with you and list my favorites, many of them (most? LOL) are paranormal.... some more romance than others.
> 
> 1. Kelly Armstrong ~ Nadia Stafford (crime/mystery - 2 books)
> 
> ...


Wow! How did you get those books to show so beautifully? I tried the Link-Maker (I think), and mine did not show like that!!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I wrote the list out and then used the link maker (in a separate window) to get the image code and pasted it under each title.  I didn't do anything special with it tho  Just make sure to get the one that is for the image and not the text link!


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

kindlevixen said:


> I wrote the list out and then used the link maker (in a separate window) to get the image code and pasted it under each title. I didn't do anything special with it tho  Just make sure to get the one that is for the image and not the text link!


Okay, I am going to try again. I have spent an inordinate amount of time trying to do this, and it is driving me crazy. I did this - 1. Found book in Kindle Store 2. I first tried properties and copied the info way at the top under General. When that didn't work under preview, I copied and pasted the Address URL. That didn't seem to work either. 3. Then I pulled up the large photo, copied shortcut of image and pasted. That didn't work either under preview. 4. I don't know what to do next !!!!  I am going to post now, even though preview does not show a photo.

Sophie Kinsella - Shopaholic Series
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000FBFN10/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text

51qZV6HRQYL._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-17,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

51qZV6HRQYL._SS500_.jpg
I


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

[quote author=Chloe ]Okay, I am going to try again. I have spent an inordinate amount of time trying to do this, and it is driving me crazy. [/quote]

Here is how to do it the easy way. Go to Kindleboards Link-Maker. (Link at the bottom of each page and the top of each page here at Kindle boards)

http://www.kboards.com/link/

In the search box next to the drop down menu that says "All" type in what you are looking for, such as the title or author.

In the drop down menu pick books. Then press Search.

Then a list will come up. Pick the correct one you were looking for and press the blue "Make a Link"

Another list will appear on the right.

TO MAKE AN IMAGE LINK Press the (select)
Then put your mouse over the highlighted area and copy.

Next go to your forum post and past this into your reply. You will see a very large link. Preview your reply and the picture/link will appear.

I hope this makes it easier for you.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Casse said:


> This seems to be an often suggested book... I just checked Amazon and it's $7.19 per book in the series... Worth is


Outlander is 656 pages. 
Dragonfly In Amber is 752 pages.
Voyager is 880 pages and is currently 6.39
Drums of Autumn is 896 pages and also currently 6.39
and that's just the first four books in the series. 
I think you get a lot for 7.19. 
If you go to the Book Klub area there is a thread for each of the books in the this series. Note that there will be spoilers as folks discuss the book. But I think you'll get a good idea of what's going on and whether it's something you'd like to spend your money on. 
Good luck with your choices.
deb


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> Here is how to do it the easy way. Go to Kindleboards Link-Maker. (Link at the bottom of each page and the top of each page here at Kindle boards)
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/link/
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much! I apologize to everyone for interrupting this thread with my incompetency, but I think I get it now. At any rate, these books were quite enjoyable, as was the Shopaholic movie 





I won't list them all.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

If you like dogs, Laurien Berenson has the Melanie Travis mystery series involving dog breeders. Not all of them are available for Kindle, but here is one to at least check out.


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

loonlover said:


> If you like dogs, Laurien Berenson has the Melanie Travis mystery series involving dog breeders. Not all of them are available for Kindle, but here is one to at least check out.


These sound fun. I added them to my wish list.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Chloe said:


> Thank you so much! I apologize to everyone for interrupting this thread with my incompetency, but I think I get it now.


Glad I was able to help Chloe. I remember when I had problems with it.


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Deanna Raybourn's Lady Julia Grey series combines mystery with romance. It's one of the best series I've discovered since I got my Kindle. The 3 book bundle is available for $9.99. http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Julia-Grey-Bundle-ebook/dp/B001VLXMB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264273299&sr=1-1
> 
> N


I bought this on the recommendation of someone on the board here, and not being a huge fan of the time period, I wasn't sure what I would think. I cannot put this book down! I've finished the first and am on the second and really don't want them to end. I absolutely love these books and would buy them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> The Nora Roberts Chesapeake Blue Saga total of 4 books


These are probably my favorite books of all time. I love all of Nora's books, especially her series. And the Chesapeake Blue series is the very best.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Really great suggestions; I've added many of them to my Wish List to add to my K2 prior to my trip


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

4Katie said:


> These are probably my favorite books of all time. I love all of Nora's books, especially her series. And the Chesapeake Blue series is the very best.


ITA! I think I've read every books she's published that I could find


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**makes a note that kindlevixen reads a lot of what I do--must check out the ones on that list that I haven't read!** LOL

Votes here for several:

As far as mysteries go, the Lady Julia Grey series is AMAZINGLY good, I have all of Lawrence Block's Burglar series in DTB form and love them. Donna Andrews' Meg Langslow mysteries are another favorite, but sadly, only the last three are on Kindle. Grrr......

All mentioned by kindlevixen above, J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood, Rachel Caine's Weather Warden series, Richelle Mead's Dark Swan books, and anything by Karen Marie Moning are terrific, but some people find they're pretty graphic. Karen's Highlander books are better called romances (some time travel, some Faery/magic elements, but predominantly the boy meets girl, chaos ensues, boy gets girl type of stories). Her Fever books, on the other hand, are definitely not in the same category; they're far closer to traditional or urban fantasy. The two series are somewhat related, but you do NOT have to read both, either set stands alone, and any of the Highlander books can be read as standalone novels if you choose. The last four published (Kiss, Dark, Immortal, and Spell) probably should be read in sequence though as they do take place sequentially, with some secondary plot points and characters carried over. Warning on Fever--the fifth and final book of that set is not yet published, and the most up to date info on the release (from Karen herself) is December 28th, 2010.

Also under romantic fantasy, but less graphic, the Study Series Bundle







(Poison Study, Magic Study, Fire Study and a short story included), is recommended by quite a few people here. I bought it based on the recs here and adored it; Poison Study especially has one of the most unique plots I've read in a while.

As for Outlander; sigh. I really really really loved the first book and just as equally hated the second, to the degree that I still haven't finished it. The first book is worth reading as a standalone; the others may require patience and a support group--the latter can be provided by the Book Klub on this board. LOL


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

crebel said:


> When I saw the original question, this is the same response I was going to give. Excellent series, romance/mystery combined and I think a new one is due out the first half of this year.


I, too, love Deanna Raybourn's Lady Julia series. She does have a new novel coming out in March. It's not a Lady Julia novel, though. It looks like the start of a new series - about vampires. Goodness gracious, does everything have to be about vampires these days? /rant

It's up for pre-order, due March. Currently, the Kindle edition is slightly more expensive than the paperback.



Even though I just ranted, I more likely than not to buy it


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

loonlover said:


> If you like dogs, Laurien Berenson has the Melanie Travis mystery series involving dog breeders. Not all of them are available for Kindle, but here is one to at least check out.


Berenson's is the first cozy series I started reading and I love it! I've read all but a couple that I'm now hoping will be Kindle-ized soon!

Another good series that I consider similar (light and fast-moving but funnier) is Laura Levine's Jaine Austen series starring a struggling writer living with her cat Prozac in Beverly Hills. The first one,  (sorry, DTB link, as the Kindle link has no picture!) is available for Kindle for $3.83.

N


----------



## Chloe (Nov 19, 2008)

Another good series that I consider similar (light and fast-moving but funnier) is Laura Levine's Jaine Austen series starring a struggling writer living with her cat Prozac in Beverly Hills. The first one,  (sorry, DTB link, as the Kindle link has no picture!) is available for Kindle for $3.83.

N 
[/quote] Thanks! I put 7 of her books on my Wish List. Sounds fun.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh boy....I have A LOT, then again I read so many series I have an excel spreadsheet to keep track of release dates.







Midnight Breed by Lara Adrian







The Dark Hunter series , Dream Hunter series, and the Were Hunter series by Sherrilyn Kenyon (all 3 are sort of compiled into 1 large series.)







The League series by Sherrilyn Kenyon







The Nightwalkers series by Jacquelyn Frank







The Shadowdwellers series by Jacquelyn Frank







The Black Dagger Brotherhood series by J.R. Ward







The Anita Blake Series by Laurell K Hamilton







The Merry Gentry Series by Laurell K Hamilton







and
The Kay Scarpetta series by Patricia Cornwell

And those are only the mystry and romance series


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I love the Grant County series by Karin Slaughter.She is a great writer.If you have not read anything by her I would highly recommend her books.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Casse said:


> This seems to be an often suggested book... I just checked Amazon and it's $7.19 per book in the series... Worth is


YES YES YES!!! Read them!! 
I'm on #5 right now, I'm so happy I discovered this series (through KB suggestions) - read them!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

padowd said:


> I love the Grant County series by Karin Slaughter.She is a great writer.If you have not read anything by her I would highly recommend her books.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE KS


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Haven't read many complete series, but some favs are Parker's Jesse Stone & Sunny Randall and the Harry Bosch books by Michael Connelly.


----------



## JosieGirl71 (Sep 15, 2009)

The Fever series by Karen Moning is my absolute favorite!  I'm impatiently waiting for her to put out the last book of the series.  The main character, Mac, is one of the best heroines ever.

The Midnight Breed series by Lara Adrian is also good.  Each book is about a different couple but with a continuing sub-plot.


----------



## Bernie (Jan 31, 2010)

About an Irish Immigrant who solves crimes.



A woman who is 36th in line to the throne in the 1930's. Very funny. She is poor and helps to solve crimes.



For something different, a psychic private eye.



Not a romance reader. However, I love this series.


----------

